# Birthday Parties



## Willowz (Nov 22, 2010)

Do you usually stay at parties? my daughter has been invited to her first party since being diagnosed and I have no idea what to do.

I'm concerned that she if she went hypo, no one would know what to do. She is pretty switched on and does know what to do and can test her own blood. They are going to the cinema and then to KFC afterwards, we're not carb counting so that shouldn't be too much of a problem, so any recommendations of what she could eat? She's not injecting herself yet, so I will probably have to meet them at KFC, or should I just go to the whole thing? I want her to have some freedom and show her that diabetes doesn't have to change everything. 

Sorry for the rambling, but I just don't know what to do for the best.


----------



## bev (Nov 22, 2010)

I normally make friends with the mum and tell her how I feel, which normally means that I get invited too and the other children just think I am there to help. Personally I would feel happier being there to sort out the food. Alex is 12 and his parties are never just 'parties' they are mountainboarding, paintballing in the woods and all those sort of active things that boys like to do...If your daughter would hate the idea of you being there then you might just have to meet them at KFC to do the injection and then see her again at the end. But, I think you should have a plan in place in the event of a hypo or hyper situation.Bev


----------



## MeanMom (Nov 22, 2010)

Dont worry about rambling I do it all the time

I think your daughter is nine? What would you usually do - if you would take her and someone else bring her home, perhaps do that but stay til its injection time, then leave? Or if their will be games before hand try to work out what time they will eat and arrive about that time?  K has not been invited to any partys since Dx but she injects herself - she has been to friends houses and either the (very kind) Mum agreed with me what she could eat before hand or K phoned me and I worked out her dose (we carb count) If you are on fixed doses perhaps ask her what she wants to eat and can you check with the Dsn if she should have extra? (Likely I would guess) If she wants ice cream let her but perhaps not with toppings (sorry - never eaten in KFC - we are veggie - found this link http://www.kfc.co.uk/nutrition if it helps).
Good luck - hope it goes well

(And what Bev says about hypos/hypers)


----------



## Monica (Nov 23, 2010)

I never stayed at any parties, but then they were only a short walk away from home. When Carol did go to the cinema and KFC (lol), I went after the cinema to KFC to inject her. But Carol was a 12 by then, and could look after herself regarding hypo. And her friends know what to do too.


----------

